# Reincarnation



## Gracie

Do you believe in it? For those that don't how do you explain the stories about little kids that speak another language and know someones name that died and the country they were from but never traveled out of their own country nor has their parents? 

Lots of stories like that. Makes ya wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## Gracie

Past Lives Reincarnation- The True Story of The Children Who Have Lived Before

The memories Begin

8 Year Old Boy Remembers His Past Life As A Fighter Pilot.

James Leininger who lives in Louisiana, is eight years old. For the past five and a half years he has been talking about his dreams and memories of being a man called LT.James McCready Huston, a World War two fighter pilot, from Uniontown, who had been killed in Iwo Jima, more than fifty years before. At only two and a half years old, the boy began talking about aviation, and his knowledge of the subject was amazing. He had never been taught this, as the subject was something that his parents knew nothing about.

He started having nightmares about being shot down by a Japanese plane with a red sun on it. The child's parents began to study the subject, and to their astonishment, realised that something extremely extraordinary was happening. There was no way James could have known this true information. His nightmares started after his father had taken him to Dallas flight museum. But there was nothing there that would or could have started these amazing revelations.

Andrea, recalled how James would scream at the top of his voice, 'airplane crash, on fire, can't get out, help, and he would be kicking and pointing to the ceiling. At one stage when Andrea took James shopping, she pointed out a plane in a shop window. 'Look' she said, 'It has a bomb at the bottom'. She was astounded to hear her two and a half year old state, 'That's not a bomb, that's a drop tank'. Andrea had no idea what on earth a drop tank was. he went on to tell his bemused parents that he had flown a plane called a Corsair, and took of from a boat called the Natoma. When his parents served him up some meatloaf that she had never given him before, he replied, 'meatloaf, I haven't had that since I was on the Natoma'.





Research

Bruce, James father, decided to do some research of his own. He discovered that there had been a small escort carrier called the Natoma Bay, which had been in the Battle of Iwo Jima. Further research proved that there had indeed been a pilot called James Huston! His plane had indeed been hit by Japanese fire and was struck in the engine. This was March 3rd 1945.

In a further twist to the story, Huston's sister, Anne Barron, now 87 years old was tracked down, and states that after listening to little James story, she totally believes him. 'He knows too many things, for some reason he knows what happened'. Huston's cousin, Bob now 74 years old also had this to say.

'To me, it's amazing, everything the boy has said is exactly the account told to James Huston's father and also my mother, there is no way this child could have known that'!

When James was six years old in 2004, his father took him to a reunion of veterans who had served on the Natoma. When he was there, James was able to recognise one of his old mates after sixty years.

His parents stood in awe as he stated, 'They're so old'!

Bruce Leininger is said to be writing a book about the experience.


----------



## LadySunshine

Gracie, I read that article also, and it is amazing, isn't it ?? I just read another one on the ATS page about a buy who remembered he was an actor before, and his folks and a reincarnation researcher finally found a picture that the boy (Ryan?) identified as himself. The person was an old-time actor named Marty Martyn (his stage name), and he had actually acted in one movie back in the 40's, and it was the same one that the boy had described, and had the same leading actor starring in it as the boy said he remembered acting with back then.

Having been raised a conservative Christian, I was naturally taught that reincarnation was  pagan or witchcraft, and not something that was real. For many years, I just believed what I was told; but now I am researching for my self, and questioning the old teachings. 

I don't know what to make of reincarnation at this point, but I definitely think there is something to the whole thing.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I notice all these people who claim to have been "re-incarnated" have had *incredible* past lives. They've been Famous, Rich and/or part of Royalty. 

No one *ever* says they were born poor in 1600's England and died in filth and poverty and oppression.


----------



## Gracie

There is so much we don't know yet. I like reading about and talking about mysteries never solved in the paranormal department.

I also looked up that guy you mentioned in your intro thread...and saw he is about aliens that have a part of our history. Not sure what to make of that, but common sense tells me that if we were the only ones, that sure is a waste of space out there. And all those astronaut markings on very old buildings like the aztecs pyramids and whatnot. I am not close minded enough to say it is not possible.


----------



## Gracie

Mad Scientist said:


> I notice all these people who claim to have been "re-incarnated" have had *incredible* past lives. They've been Famous, Rich and/or part of Royalty.
> 
> No one *ever* says they were born poor in 1600's England and died in filth and poverty and oppression.



Just hunting my past history...I find it coinkydinky odd that my whole family were always in to innkeeping. Hostels, inns, boarding houses, etc. And I have always been a property manager so go figure. 

I was also told years ago by a gal that I was a gunslinger in one of my past lives...died of nature causes in NYC in 1902 after hanging up my guns. Male. Gunslingers weren't rich, lol.


----------



## cereal_killer

Totally believe in it. There's no other way to explain some very compelling cases other than the person actually lived as another.


----------



## LadySunshine

I don't know if it is related, but there have been people in my life that I have had a unique connection to. Sometimes, I would sense when they were nearby, even though they were not supposed to be, and they would suddenly come driving by, or something similar.
When I sold insurance for Combined Insurance, I worked with another lady and had that kind of connection. I would need to see her to talk about a client, and stop by the motel to pick up something, and she would come driving up to the motel, too. 
At the end of each day, we were (more often than not) withing a few dollars of each other in sales. Even when there were very divergent days, by the end of the week, we were usually back on track; and actually finished up the whole year very close to each other in sales.
Except for work, we didn't socialize together; so it was different than just a close friendship, yet more somehow.
It sometimes made me wonder if we had some kind of a prior connection to each other. Maybe we were sisters in some past life ?? Who knows...


----------



## CorvusRexus

In order to reconcile it with my heretical Christian faith, I believe God gives people a choice to be reincarnated. Makes sense, if you feel your life was cut short.


----------



## CorvusRexus

LadySunshine said:


> I don't know if it is related, but there have been people in my life that I have had a unique connection to. Sometimes, I would sense when they were nearby, even though they were not supposed to be, and they would suddenly come driving by, or something similar.
> When I sold insurance for Combined Insurance, I worked with another lady and had that kind of connection. I would need to see her to talk about a client, and stop by the motel to pick up something, and she would come driving up to the motel, too.
> At the end of each day, we were (more often than not) withing a few dollars of each other in sales. Even when there were very divergent days, by the end of the week, we were usually back on track; and actually finished up the whole year very close to each other in sales.
> Except for work, we didn't socialize together; so it was different than just a close friendship, yet more somehow.
> It sometimes made me wonder if we had some kind of a prior connection to each other. Maybe we were sisters in some past life ?? Who knows...



It is a bit odd, but that's how I am with my girlfriend. Even before I knew who she was, I could tell if she was in the next room or not while walking down a hallway. Seemed odd at first, then I noticed she was in all the areas I felt weird, then I ended up liking her. Go figure.


----------



## LadySunshine

I think that means you two were drawn to each other, Raven. That sounds like the same kind of a connection I was talking about. From what i have read, it can also work with animals. (I started a new thread on that kind of thing.) 
When I was a teenager, my mom had apartments she rented, and we had the Mormon missionaries living in one of the apartments. I really liked them, and used to visit when Mom and I were at the apartments, and I watched for their little car to be driving around. (Now, they all ride bikes, but back then, they had little Rambler American cars to drive)

Sometimes, I could just kind of feel that they were in the area (once even in another nearby town), and then the little car would appear coming down the street or around the corner.
I don't suppose I know them from a prior life, but it WAS some sort of a psychic connection, I believe.


----------



## Marianne

Gracie said:


> Do you believe in it? For those that don't how do you *explain the stories about little kids that speak another language and know someones name that died and the country they were from but never traveled out of their own country nor has their parents?
> *
> Lots of stories like that. Makes ya wonder, doesn't it?




Haunting? If the dead person's ghost finds a easy to work with host like that of a child they can feed the information into the childs head to get the attention of the person or people they are trying to contact. 

Demons or other inter dimensional being who knows all about the deceased and haunts a child. Think of it as the FZ for the afterlife. 


In the end we just don't know. I had nightmares of the holocaust as a child before I even knew what that was. How? I don't know. But if God does let us come back I'm not going to waste it by trying to relive the past. Those kids need to find a way to move on.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I believe in reincarnation, but I feel that there are numerous other afterlife scenarios that can happen once we die, depending on our choices here on Earth and perhaps even our choices in the afterlife.
​


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cereal_killer said:


> Totally believe in it. There's no other way to explain some very compelling cases other than the person actually lived as another.


 
agreed.at first when i started hearing about it,i laughed and thought people nutty for thinking that way.However there was these parents on something like 20/20 one time i remember watching and they were talking about their child  wakinup in the middle of the night screaming,having all these bad visions of soldiers dying.

at first they just chalked it off to him having bad dreams,but then he would vividly talk about hearing loud banging explosions waking up covering his ears and complaining about his ears hurting so they took him to the doctor and they could find nothing wrong with him.

so since they could not get any answers from the doctors and they couldnt help them,they then went to a phychiatrist and through hypnosis,they were able to discover that he was having those bad dreams because he was a soldier in a past life during the civil war they found out. these parents were real,his teacher talked about how he would have those bad dreams in the middle of the day as well.the teacher and his parents all checked out as legitimate people and the doctor even was on the show as well.the teacher and the doctor were real people who were who they really said they were documenting where they wordek in everything.so I was for sure no hoax.it was all throughly investigated so thats when I became convinced reincarnation does happen to us. 

makes sense.why are certain people born crippled or blind or whatever? its not because of the devil or anything.the worlds to fucked up for their to be a god out there who created us or the world.I chalk it all up to evolution. and people are born the way they are with defects because of bad negative karma they created in the past on themselves.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Interestingly, Judaism fully supports the belief in reincarnation.

"The holy Ari explained it most simply: every Jew must fulfill all 613 mitzvot, and if he doesn't succeed in one lifetime, he comes back again and again until he finishes."
Judaism and Reincarnation - First Steps


----------



## Dajjal

When I was a young boy I was taken to the Greenwich maritime museum in England. I came to a case of items that included Nelsons sword, and I had a sudden feeling of deep emotion, as if I recognised it.. I am not saying I think I was Nelson, but I think I might have been a sailor in his fleet. Another time, also as a child, I walked into a monastery, and I immediately felt I belonged there.
In later life I have studied spiritualism and occultism, and I conclude that reincarnation and karma is the probable truth. I certainly do not believe we only live one life and get judged on it as that would be a system with injustice built into it. But to reincarnate many, many  times before ultimately reaching a state of grace, or enlightenment make sense to me.


----------



## Piss Bucket

One time I was screwing this chick.  We were really going at it.  At the point of release, without even thinking about it, this weird feeling came over me.  Suddenly I pulled out my cock and blew my load right in her face.  Now when I watch porn and see the facial money shots I get that same weird feeling.  Every time I screw some chick I HAVE to finish on her face.  

After thoroughly reviewing the matter and studying the subject I am compelled to conclude that in one of my past lives I was a porn star.  I have no doubt, and there is no other rational explanation as to why I feel compelled to administer facials. 

I too believe in reincarnation.  We are ONE.


----------



## Abishai100

*Self-Image Clumsiness*

Belief in reincarnation creates a model of the universe that allows for an enduring and venturing soul that travels from dimension to dimension, perhaps even learning about the faults of eternity or the resilience that comes with experience.

It's a peculiar notion that reincarnated souls seem somehow more sensitized to the serendipity of fate, since in theory, they are more time-wise to the events of change.

Such sensitization of the sentient soul makes us philosophically less clumsy about perception and religion but it comes at a cost: we are more tuned to the idea that experience can feel more intriguing when it is traversed in variegated ways.

This is why reincarnation theories have a tendency to seem very sentimental or in the other extreme make standard life-death cycle theories seem rather cold or boring.

Personally, reincarnation scares me about the existence of ghosts stuck in limbo and perhaps angry at their will to intervene in human affairs in the face of an inability to do so.

Are such contemplations indicative of why chaos-themed Hollywood (USA) movies such as "American Psycho" (2000) represent spiritual clumsiness paranoia?






Panic attack - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------

